# Notification Bar not changing with Theme Changes...



## w4lly (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey, I think I knew the answer to this a while ago, but I can't figure it out. I've done a few reboots, but still I can't get the respective Theme I chose to be the pull down widgets/notifications bar.

Also on my old CM7 rom, I had a red theme and it changed my Torch icon, my handcent, and a few other non-default apps. That's not happening now.

Is there something else I'm supposed to do besides a reboot?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Re- apply the theme. Also, what red theme are you using?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Some themes/devices/roms (I'm not sure which) require you to flash some themes multiple times then reboot. It's rare but it happens.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------

